# Prewar Monark progress



## falconer (Aug 14, 2022)

Got started on this a couple days ago. It will clean up ok. Still need a chain guard


----------



## Gully (Aug 14, 2022)

That will be a good looking Monark!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 14, 2022)

That bike looks amazing! Have you thought about doing a coat of boiled linseed oil?


----------



## falconer (Aug 14, 2022)

No, so far only WD40 on the paint


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 14, 2022)

falconer said:


> No, so far only WD40 on the paint



That’s usually what I do before linseed oil. It’s basically a natural clear coat. It turned out great on my 48 super deluxe.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice one !!  What year ? 40-41


----------



## falconer (Aug 15, 2022)

41 I believe, Thanks


----------



## falconer (Aug 22, 2022)

Getting more parts ready for the 41. Almost to the fun part, reassembly. Hubs rebuilt, seat cleaned, rack straightened


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 22, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 24, 2022)

Looking good ! 👍🏽


----------



## tacochris (Aug 24, 2022)

The Monark dark maroon always ends up turning into a really cool eggplant color over time....I dig it.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 24, 2022)

Looking forward to more updates - this is looking soo nice


----------



## falconer (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks, it’s starting to come together. Added a few more parts. Still need a chain guard


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

falconer said:


> Thanks, it’s starting to come together. Added a few more parts. Still need a chain guard
> 
> View attachment 1685353
> 
> ...



That is absolutely beautiful! I love it!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 25, 2022)

looking good Rick !


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 26, 2022)

Interesting looking fenders !! .. I wonder if this was the firts year for deep fenders on Monarks and not the usual peaked style like in 1939 and down models, Good looking bike I like the kick stand super hard to find 👍


----------

